# Boy oh Boy...I had dat Bob awwww wong....



## fancybutterfly (Apr 11, 2008)

I did a shuper big nono. When bunnymama washn't home, I finished chewing frew da gate, n I goed to shee dat Bob guy.

Boy oh boy...he'sh a lot tuffer dan I sought!!! He sharted wif me...an I said, I said, yeah I said, "Hey Bob! Put up yer Dukesh!" and boy did he!

I gotted my little bunnybutt kicked...but boy, it was fun! When bunnymom gotted home thought, she yelled a me!!! Bob was the the meaniepants! I jusht wanna shay hi!

but she wash all Bob! Bob! Are you alright???? he wash all right, all right. Den she camed to she me. finally. She telled me not do dat anymore. But I do. speshly when she not home!!! ehehe. But I kinda like dat bob. I wanna she him again. But bunnymama saysh she 'fraid. 

I dunno. Wha dya shink bunnypals?


----------



## fancybutterfly (Apr 11, 2008)

First of all, Zeus, you come into MY TURF without MY permission.

Second, well, I am just not sure I want another bunny in here. 

When bunny bunnymama is in here, I get all her attention.

When she is in the kitchen or your room, you get all her attention.

It seems to be working out just fine...let well enough alone.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2008)

*Bob, ya wants da Cwovabunny to come help you beat the snots outta that kid?*

*I bited Tony on da butt and stopped his sneakyin' inta my spaces.*

*Cwova*


----------



## Zeus (Apr 11, 2008)

Why Zeus....you did NOTHING wrong. How could anyone with that name do ANYTHING wrong?

Bob is actually short for "bully".....

You go ahead and get free whenever you want....

ZEUS


----------



## fancybutterfly (Apr 13, 2008)

HEY ZEUSH!!!! What'sh up up??

Don't tell anyone, but I ushed to be Zosia...Thank goodnessh bunnymom found out I wash a boybunny...now she callsh me Zeus...I love it! I am named after the mightiesht god Zeus!

Let me ashed you shomthing...ya know, one Zeus to another...Ya shee, I kinda do wanna be palsh with dat Bobbunnyguy. I think he doesh too. But Bunnymama'sh afraid that I will be the dominate one...and take over Bob'sh room. I don't know if thatsh true...of coursh I'm gonna try....but dat Bob is pretty tough...

Anyway, shuold I try shneakin back in there and have me and Bob duke it out, or should I let Bunnymama do the bathtub thing....???

What'dya think....??


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 13, 2008)

Harro Zeusy!!!

Its mee, Nemo. I m gettin a bun girlfriend in a week!!!!!! You gots to tell me how it goes and if it works outs and stuffs cause i dunno if IMMM ready to share my space wit dis other bun!!!!! Specially a girllll....yipes!

Nemo


----------



## fancybutterfly (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Nemo

Wowwee!

I'd take a girlbunny anyday! woowoo!! You lucky guy!


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 13, 2008)

But Zeusy I've been....noo-toured since august of last year! WHERE'S THE FUN IN DAT?!?! I tell ya...I ask myself every single dayyyy....WHY bothuh!?!?!

Neeemo


----------



## LoveBunny92 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Zeus,

I'z bee tellin' youz too keeps'a breakin'd out ah yer cagge 'cuz yoo, hmm, yoo gawsta poot dat dere bob inn hiz place, buts bee carefulled he dont giit sickz off yoo cuz deh'n hez gunna BITES YOO!! If diz wush mee doe, I'da bee bitten him firsht!


----------



## fancybutterfly (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey bunny palsh...Itch me Zuesh. I knowd itch been awhile sinsh I been on here, but bunnymama hash been very buzshy. An one time, she wash typin and n I shkooted right over her keyboard...hahaha!

Anywaysh, I thought I'd give you an update. Bunnymama, dat Bob, and I had to move. When we did, Bunnymama out dat Bob n me togeter. Well lemme tell ya, we is besht palsh me and dat Bob! We play and rashe around the houshe!

Bunnymama doeshn't know what she wash sho afraid of...

Anywaysh, I hope you ish all doing good!

Shinsherely,
Zue


----------

